# Trying to get into the university to study psychology



## Demian (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm applying to my local university to learn psychology and I got past the first test. 
The second test is a group thing that doesn't seem hard.
I'm worried about a certain questions that I might be asked at the final part.
I can't seem to find a suitable answer for "Why would you like to learn psychology?"
I cannot say that I just do or that I've always liked it. I want to give a longer more in-depth answer,
but I can't really find one that suits.

I don't want to ask an answer from all of you, but rather, the "do not-s".
I really want that place in psychology and all my friends are cheering me on saying that it suits me 100%
so here I am and I'm going to read your advice 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## EclecticTraveler (Jul 11, 2011)

I work in psych right now. When I was asked the same question, my response was that I wanted to better understand myself and why people do the things they do. I also wanted to be able to help people deal with the issues in their lives that are difficult to talk about.


----------



## MoonDragon303 (Jul 10, 2011)

What is it about Psychology that you like? If you don't have any personal motivations for wanting to study it, then surely there is something about the field itself that you find interesting. I know that I have always been curious about personality, and why people behave the way that they do. I have always wanted to understand what was going on in the minds of people like Hitler. If you can pin-point your fasinations with psy, then you could even write an essay on it. In this way, you're giving a better answer than "I just do," and you're filling it with passion. Personally, I have found that in Psy in particular, the more passion you have for it, the better.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

What can I say? I believe I don't need to go on university to study psychology. It is internet for me.

I've met friend of mine, which studies psychology. They learned some pretty neat and interesting stuff, but from everything only basics. Guess, who have known more about MBTI? Me. Guess, who have known about enneagram at least something? Me. Guess who- well, you see. I have been learning this everything on internet.

BUT
What if internet lies?
Then there is the forum like this! Where you can check your informations. I don't think about you, guys, that you are all studied psychologists, but... but you really know about MBTI alot more than me. Really thanks for help.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

darude11 said:


> What can I say? I believe I don't need to go on university to study psychology. It is internet for me.
> 
> I've met friend of mine, which studies psychology. They learned some pretty neat and interesting stuff, but from everything only basics. Guess, who have known more about MBTI? Me. Guess, who have known about enneagram at least something? Me. Guess who- well, you see. I have been learning this everything on internet.
> 
> ...



You may not need to go away to study it but you do if you want a career in it...


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

That is true...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember briefly hearing about the MBTI in one of my psychology courses at college. It's a useful tool, but it's not that great for counseling purposes.


----------

